# Received my Asahi Pentax S1a today !!



## Stratman (Jun 28, 2010)

It's in great condition, except for a small gouge on top of the camera from the slip on flash shoe. Ran a roll of Kodak gold 200 through it tonight, and besides user error on a few shots, everything seems fine. Tried shutter speeds from 1/60 to 1/1000 ( 1/1000 isn't marked, but it's there  ), I used an old Kalimar light meter, and exposures were pretty consistent, except for a few where I forgot to stop the lens down, lol.

 The camera..












And a few shots around the house with my Super Takumar 35mm F3.5..


----------



## IanG (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice, you've done well.  I really liked my SIa's I had 2 or 3 and they were used alongside my Spotmatic F, usually shooting models portfolios and rock concerts.

In the end I sold them and the Spotmatic to go bayonet fit, so much easier changing lenses fast at concerts 

Wonderful cameras, I've now got 2 Spotmatics again, and would love an SIa. But no more cameras !!!!! I've been told 

Ian


----------



## Stratman (Jun 29, 2010)

I like it. Like to go "old school" now and then, manual camera, handheld meter.... fun stuff. The camera came with the original case in good condition, and a Focal 28mm F2.8 lens, that immediately came off . I have 4 Takumars, and opted for the Super Tak 35mm F3.5 for these shots. Got the camera for $19.99 including shipping , not a bad deal I think....


----------



## scotty94jack (Feb 21, 2012)

hey i have the same camera, this is probably a stupid question but how do you get your photos to digital with such good quality?

Jack Scott


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 21, 2012)

Scotty ... the last time Stratman posted on the Forum was over a year ago.


----------



## SouthwestDreams (Mar 9, 2012)

Just sold a 300/4 Super Takumar for one of these. The thing was a work of art and focus as smooth as silk.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 9, 2012)

scotty94jack said:


> hey i have the same camera, this is probably a stupid question but how do you get your photos to digital with such good quality?
> 
> Jack Scott



quality flat bed scanner maybe


----------

